# Questo signore che finisce gli anni oggi



## Starless74

*Questo signore che finisce gli anni oggi*

Ciao a tutti,
Questa frase l'ho letta su un social network, da fonte sicuramente erudita, riferita al cantautore italiano Francesco Guccini che oggi compie 80 anni.
Sorpreso dall'uso del verbo "*finire*" in luogo del più comune "*compiere*" (al punto che per un momento ho temuto che il povero Guccini fosse morto), ho fatto una ricerca in rete dalla quale ho desunto che evidentemente in alcune zone d'Italia è uso dire "*finire gli anni*" per indicare un compleanno.
L'autore della frase è toscano e ha circa 60 anni, se può essere utlie.
Un paio di dizionari italiani online riportano l'espressione con tale significato, il che ne confermerebbe la relativa diffusione.
Chi fra voi la conosce e/o la usa nella propria regione? Nella mia esperienza (principalmente Roma e Tuscia) non l'avevo mai sentita prima.


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Finire gli anni _è d’uso comune anche dalle mie parti. 😊

finire: significato e definizione - Dizionari
finire in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Fooler

Mai sentito ed usato dalle mie parti


----------



## bearded

In Emilia e Lombardia è comprensibile, ma non proprio comunissimo - a quanto mi risulta.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, 
_finito/fatto _(al passato prossimo quindi) è sicuramente da me più usato ed anche più sentito di c_ompiuto.  _Anche _finisce/fa_ mi suona molto comune. Medio-basso Adriatico.


----------



## Starless74

alfaalfa said:


> finito/fatto


"*Fare* gli anni" anche qui da noi.


----------



## mcrasnich

In Friuli, parlando in italiano, diciamo compiere e fare gli anni, la seconda nel parlato è più comune. Ma in friulano è solo _finî i agns. _


----------



## alfaalfa

mcrasnich said:


> Ma in friuliano è solo _finî i agns._


In Friuli quindi è _finire. _C'è un buco in riviera e poi abbiamo più o meno completato l' Adriatico.


----------



## swindaff

Campania, mai sentito. Leggendo il titolo del thread, pensavo che si trattasse di un tentativo di traduzione un po' troppo letterale da chissà quale lingua 
Qui diciamo _fare_ oppure _compiere._


----------



## Francesco94

Il Treccani riporta l'espressione in questione:


> *d.* Giungere al termine di qualche cosa: _f_. _gli studî_, _un viaggio_, _la ferma_; _f_. _il periodo di lutto_; _f_. _gli anni_, compiere un altro anno di vita (analogam., _f_. _i diciott’anni_, _i sessant’anni_, ecc.);



Quanto riportato qui sopra mi lascia un po' interdetto. _Compiere_ un altro anno di vita non è sinonimo di _finire_ (giungere al termine di) un altro anno [di vita], poiché —nella peggior delle ipotesi— si potrebbe finire i propri giorni prima di aver un anno in più.
Per esempio, se io finisco (compio) 90 anni, ciò non significa che arriverò a terminare l'intero anno fino al punto di compiere 91 anni ché potrei morire prima. Forse sto esagerando ma non comprendo l'origine di questa espressione.


----------



## swindaff

Francesco94 said:


> Forse sto esagerando ma non comprendo l'origine di questa espressione.


A dire il vero, ha lasciato interdetta anche me. Leggendola, però, ho avuto come un flash: mi è venuta in mente _Vita Nova _di Dante. Non so in che punto, racconta del primo incontro con Beatrice e, per dire l'età, dice qualcosa che vuol dire tipo "il sole ha girato tot volte da quando sono nato". L'immagine che mi è balenata in mente è quella di un giro (della Terra, diremmo noi) ormai finito e, quindi, l'ingresso in un nuovo anno della nostra vita... ma magari ho esagerato davvero io! E' stata l'unica considerazione che mi ha permesso di ricavare il senso della frase, dato che per me è totalmente nuova.

Edit: ecco la frase a cui mi riferivo.
_Nove fiate già appresso lo mio nascimento era tornato lo cielo de la luce quasi a uno medesimo punto, quanto a la sua propria girazione _=  Il sole aveva girato nove volte dopo la mia nascita (erano passati nove anni).


----------



## alfaalfa

Francesco94 said:


> se io finisco (compio) 90 anni,


Mi sembra tu ti sia risposto da solo.  Il giorno dopo del compleanno inizia un altro anno.


----------



## Francesco94

alfaalfa said:


> Mi sembra tu ti sia risposto da solo. Il giorno dopo del compleanno inizia un altro anno.


Giusto, . In realtà, il compiere gli anni non è un inizio, bensì una fine.
Non avevo mai sentito (né tantomeno letto) quest'espressione prima d'ora.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho sentito più volte _fare gli anni,_ ma non posso far a meno di affermare che mi suona un po' bambinesco (parere personale) e credo di non averlo mai usato, anche perché mi sembra uno dei troppi casi in cui il verbo _fare_ viene impiegato. 
_Finire gli anni _è molto comune, come ho già detto, e sarebbe la prima scelta come locutore; debbo però ammettere che in un linguaggio più formale e sorvegliato, userei compiere gli anni. Questa locuzione (finire gli anni) dovrà quanto meno usarsi in Toscana e da altri parti, sennò i dizionari non l'avrebbero riportata. Non v'è neppure la dicitura regionale.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> _Finire gli anni _è molto comune, come ho già detto, e sarebbe la prima scelta come locutore;


Quindi prevale addirittura su _compiere_, nel colloquiale... Questa cosa la trovo molto affascinante.


----------



## bearded

Se si pensa a 'compiere'  (da _complēre_) nel senso originario di 'completare' , quell'uso di 'finire' può apparire meno insolito. Nel _comple_-anno si finisce l'anno.


----------



## lorenzos

Olaszinhok said:


> Non v'è neppure la dicitura regionale.


Neanche nel Battaglia


----------



## mcrasnich

bearded said:


> Se si pensa a 'compiere'  (da _complēre_) nel senso originario di 'completare' , quell'uso di 'finire' può apparire meno insolito. Nel _comple_-anno si finisce l'anno.


In Friuli, compiere gli anni e finî i agns si sovrappongono e intersecano, quindi ci è evidente il significato di compiere come finire. Tra l'altro, cumpî (che usiamo poco e mai per dire compiere gli anni) si usa nella frase "cumpî il past" per significare "finire, concludere appropriatamente il pasto" con un bicchierino un dolce ecc. Quindi gli anni sono finî e il pasto è cumpî... Spero che mi sia consentita la divagazione su un'altra lingua 🤔


----------



## King Crimson

bearded said:


> In Emilia e Lombardia è comprensibile, ma non proprio comunissimo - a quanto mi risulta.



Io non l'ho mai usato né sentito, anche se ne capisco la logica.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Neanche nel Battaglia




Forse parlo un italiano arcaico!  _Pur io; Luigi ha finito 20 vent'anni_!! Eppure, sono certissimo che finire come sinonimo di compiere  è di uso comunissimo nella mia zona! Non avrei mai pensato che fosse addirittura incomprensibile!


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Non avrei mai pensato che fosse addirittura incomprensibile!


Incomprensibile, magari, no. Personalmente ci ho messo pochi secondi a intuire cosa volesse dire.
Però mi ha colpito perché del tutto inusuale dalle mie parti.


----------



## alfaalfa

lorenzos said:


> Neanche nel Battaglia


... è  indicato come regionale. Credo che lorenzos ti stesse appoggiando.


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> è indicato come regionale. Credo che lorenzos ti stesse appoggiando.


Sì, certo:  avevo capito. Tuttavia, tutti gli esempi del Battaglia appaiono piuttosto vetusti.  Neanche nel dizionario Treccani e Repubblica in rete, l'espressione _finire gli anni _è indicata come regionale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Qui si usa finire, insieme a fare e compiere (quest'ultimo solo in italiano, non in dialetto).


----------



## Starless74

Direi che abbiamo raggiunto una "copertura nazionale" significativa. (Etruria, Lazio, Campania, Puglia, Lombardia, Emilia, "Medio-basso Adriatico", Friuli) 
Grazie a tutti per le risposte.


----------

